# how long does it take to get compensated for a damage claim on LYFT



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

So I've been driving for Uber part time for the better part of the year and just started driving for Lyft as well. Just today, on my 2nd trip of the day, a passenger puked in the backseat of my car. I have a leather/cloth mixed upholstry so I am definitely going to have to get this professionally detailed

It happened around 3AM so unfortunately there are no car detailing places open for me to get this immediately done. I followed the instructions of snapping a couple pics and then cleaning it the best i could with an all purpose cleaner. I plan on taking the car in this morning around 8AM or whenever the car detail places open. I already submitted the claim via the LVFT driver portal.

My question, is how long do they take normally to settle, process and pay out these claims? Also, am i better off waiting until I hear back from them to get the car cleaned or should I just pay upfront for the cleaning costs and hold onto the receipt and kinda hope they reimburse me.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Get it cleaned ASAP. Keep receipts. Send receipts (copies...) to Lyft if they haven't reimbursed you sufficiently (or reimbursed you yet).


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

whats a good estimate for something like this. i called two different detail shops. one is a nicer one that details mostly luxury and high end cars. quoted 120 the other is a basic car wash that does a few nicer add ons (claybar, wax, upholstery cleaning, etc) quoted me 90. was wondering if lyft would cover the place that does the 120 because i used to take my bimmer there and i know for a fact they do an amazing job


----------

